# نكت  1



## جورج كرسبو (15 مارس 2006)

*نكت  1*

*واحد مسطول راكب تاكسي سأله السا ئق ممكن تشوف لى الاشارة اليمين شغاله ولا لا! بص من الشباك وقال له شغاله مش شغاله شغاله مش شغاله !!!



أتنين مساطيل حبو يزيفو فلوس , راحوا عاملين فلوس كتير الورقه بـتمنتاشر جنيه , و راحو لواحد صاحبهم و قالو له معاك فكة تمنتاشر جنيه , قال لهم تاخدوهم تسعتين 



مره واحد مسطول قاعد بيحشش مع مراته لغايه ما نسيوا نفسهم وفجأه حد خبط عليهم فقامت الزوجه وقالت جوزى فقام جوزها ونط من الشباك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مرة اتنين مساطيل قاعدين قدام مراية فى واحد قال متيجى نسلم على الناس الى قاعدة هناك دى، المهم راحو يسلموا فالتانى قاله اقعد اقعد اهم جايين يسلمو علينا



محشش اتصل بخطوط الطيران يحجز تذكرة ، قاله الموظف: ذهاب واياب ؟؟؟؟ قال له : لا خروج المغلوب



اتنين مساطيل ماشين في الشارع واحد وقع في البلاعة التاني راح إستناه عند الحنفية



مرة تلاتة مساطيل الأول قال أنا لو معايا فلوس أشترى نص الكرة الارضية والتانى قال أنا لو معايا فلوس أشترى النص الأخر التالت رد وقالهم مين قالكم إنى هبعيلكوا



مسطول مزور ورقة بنكنوت انما 10/10 مع ذلك مسكوه ياترى ليه ؟ عشان كان مزور ورقة بستين جنيه




مرة حرامى دخل على واحد مسطول البيت قالو هات فلوسك و الا هقتل مراتك قام الرجل قعد يضحححححححك.......الحرامى قتل مراته وقاله هات الفلوس قبل م اقتل ابنك الرجعل قعد يضحححححححك........الحرامى قتل ابنه و هكذا لغايه لما خلص عالعيله و بيقول للمسطول ايه يا عم مش عايز تدينى فلوسك ليه؟؟؟؟قاله اطلع من دول يا ابرهيم يا نصر


واحد مسطول راكب طيارة خبط علي كتف المضيفة وسألها الحمام فين؟ قالتله الناحية التانية راح عالكتف التاني وسألها الحمام فين


جماعة بيحششوا فى الطرب وطب عليهم البوليس وقالهم الظابط:قدامى كلكم على البوكس..واحد مرديش قام الظابط شخط فيه وقالوا:قوم يامسطول رد المسطول وقالوا:لأياباشا انا مش معاهم ..اناميت


ضابط المرور بيحقق فى حادث... سأل الاول .. فرد .. يا بية انا اديتة كلاكس .. واديتة انوار وصرخت فية علشان يبعد ومفيش فايده.. سأل التانى ... فرد ... يابية انا اعمل اية ، انا قاعد فى الكشك بتاعى


مرة واحد مسطول بيلعلب كورة اخد الكورة على صدرة طلعها من منخيرة



مره واحد مسطول رجع بيتهم متأخر، اخته فتحتله قالها كنت فين يافاجرة لحد دلوقتي


مره واحد مسطول امه بتصحيه وبتقوله قوم يابنى الشمس طلعت قالها دخليها وقفلى الباب وراكى
*
*مرة واحد حشاش لما قبض مرتبة راح البيت وقعد يقسم المرتب 100 ايجار – 100 مصروف 

بيت –200 حشيش وفجاة .. وهو قاعد سمع خبط على الباب فقال مين رد علية اللى برة 

قالوة بوليس.. فراح مقطع ال200 جنية بتوع الحشيش 



مرة إتنين مساطيل راكبين عربية فواحد قال للتانى : حاسب قدامك شجرة فالتانى 

مردش عليه فعلى صوته شوية : قدامك شجرة.. برضه مردش عليه فقاله : حاسب قداااامك 

شجررررررا .. طاخ خبطوا فى الشجرة فطلع من العربية و قاله .. مش قلتلك قدامك 

شجرة ؟؟؟ فالتانى رد عليه : و أنا أعملك إيه مش إنت إلى سايق ؟؟؟ *


*
واحد رخم نزل الشارع وقف قدام عمود ... قالوه عديني




ظبطو 0ا بلديات بيشمو اسمنت ابيض





مره واحد مسطول ماشي مع حبيبته في نص الليل فا شافت ابوها فقالت يالهوي بابا 

بابا فقالها ماتخافيش قوليلوا اخوكي 





مرة واحد بيحلم كل يوم بماتشات كتاكيت... راح للدكتور... فقاله هديلك حقنة دلوقتي ومش هاتحلم بيهم تاني خالص... قاله خليها بكرة يا دكتور علشان النهاردة ماتش النهائي 





واحد بلديتنا حب يعمل ارهابى.. خطف ابنه.. محدش سأل عليه قتله -------------------------------

واحد أعمى فتّح ... من الفرحة اتشل ------------------------------- *​*
مره اتنين مساطيل مشين فلقوا واحد مرمى على الارض فالمسطول الاول بيقول للمسطول التانى مش ده طارق قال له اه قاله مش ده بيته قاله اه قاله طب بينا نطلعه قاله ماشى فالاول بيقول للتانى مش دى شقته قاله اه قاله مش دى أوضته قاله اه قاله طيب ارمى وبعدين نزلوا تانى فلقوه برده مرمى فالاول قال للتانى مش ده طارق قاله اه قاله مش احنا طلعنا قاله اه قاله طب بينا نطلعه قال له بينا فسالوا البواب مش ده طارق قال لهم اه فخدوه معاهم البواب فقالوا ​*​​*مش دى شقته قالهم اه مش دى أوضته قال لهم لا دى البالكونه


مسطول سالوا رأيك ايه فى الزواج المبكر ؟ قاللهم يعني الساعة كم ؟

واحد محشش فتح محل سماه منجره الاقمشه الكهربائيه لحلاقه الاحذيه الطازجه

واحد مسطول لسة حالق شعره فبيقول لصحبه شايف الحلقة دي , دي أخر حلقة صاحبو قال له ليه فالمسطول قال له البطل بيموت وبتاع.....


اتنين مساطيل اتفقوا انهم يسرقوا العماره اللى قدامهم فالحرامى الاول اقترح انهم يزقوا البيت الى مكان بعيد وفاضى علشان يسرقوا براحتهم فخلعوا ملابسهم وفضلوا يزقوا فى البيت فات من جنبهم واحد حرامى سرق الملابس فواحد منهم بص وراه ملقاش الهدوم قال بس كفايه كده احنا بعدنا اوى


مسطول لابس جزمة ، فردة بيضة والتانية سوده .... قابله مسطول تاني وقاله: "ايه ياواد الجزمه الشيك دي. راح المسطول الاولاني حط رجل علي رجل وقاله: وشرفك إنت.. عندي جوز جزم تاني فى البيت شبهه بالظبت


واحد بيقول لخطيبته لما ازمرلك تنزلى .
فقلتله ليه انت جبت عربية
قالها لا جبت زمارة


واحد صعيدى ماشى مع واحد لبنانى فسمع الاذان بيأذن فقاله تعالى نصلى قاله انا مسيحي مينفعش قاله وايه يعنى ما انا صعيدي


مره واحد صعيدى قابل واحده اجنبيه
سالها : انتى منين
قالتله: وات ؟ what ?
قالها: اجدع ناس الوتاوته


مرة واحد صعيدى بيدهن الحيطة.... قالوله طب حط جرنال تحتك... قال لهم : لا مش مهم انا كدا طايل


واحد صعيدى قال لابوه انا عاوز موبايل ابوه قاله موافق بس بشرط تركب اخواتك معاك


فى مره واحد صعيدى زغزغ ابنو خرم بطنو


ازاى نصطاد الفيل الازرق!!!!!!!؟؟
بالسهم الازرق


طب ازاى نصطاد الفيل الاحمر !!!!!!!؟؟
ننزل فيه ضرب لغاية ما يزرق و نصطادة بالسهم الازرق.....

طب ازاى بقة نصطاد الفيل الابيض !!!!!؟؟
نحطة في موقف محرج يقوم يحمر من الخجل نقوم نزلين فيه ضرب احد ما يزرق و نصطاده بالسهم الازرق


كان في مسابقه بين واحد صعيدى وواحد امريكى وواحد فرنسى المسابقه على اللى يدخل الغابه ويجيب اكبر قطه 
الامريكى دخل الغابه ورجع بعد عشر ساعات وجاب قطه وزنها عشره كيلو
الفرنسى دخل الغابه ورجع بعد خمست عشر ساعه وجاب قطه وزنها خمسة عشر كيلو
الصعيدى دخل الغابه يوم اتنين تلاته اسبوع اسبوعين لجنة التحكيم 
قلقو عليه
نزلو الغابه يدورو عليه لقوه جايب نمر ورابطه في شجره وماسك عصايه وبيقوله هتنونو يعنى هتنونو



مره اتنيين مساطيل مااشيين على شريط القطر فواحد بيقول للتاني
يآخي السلم ده طويل بشكل....
رد التاني عليه الي مضايقنى ان الدربزيين واطي أوي....



ليه الصعيدي باخذ معاه سلم وهو داخل الحمام ؟؟
عشان الريحة تطلع



التلميذ : بحبك يا أبله و عاوز أجوزك... المدرسه: بس أنا مبحبش الأولاد
الصغيرين... التلميذ: وأنا مش مستعجل على الأولاد



بيقولك مرة فار ماشى مع خطيبته فى الغابة وفجاة لاقى الاسد ,فحب يعمل راجل قدام خطيبته فراح للاسد قاله : انت حيوان .. الاسد رد قاله: انت بتشتمنى انا ؟؟ رد الفار وقاله: ايوة بقلك انت ..
و مشىالفار وراح وصل خطيبته لبيتها.. 
وهو راجع قابله الاسد قالوا : انت كنت بتشتمنى انا يا فار؟؟ 
قالوا: لا والله دا انت ملك الغابة هو حد يقدر يشتمك ؟؟
انا اسف وهات راسك ابوسها..
طلع الفار على راسوا عشان يبوسها فلقى خطيبتوا معديه..
فقال للاسد: ادوس على دماغ امك دلوقتى؟؟؟


ومرة مدرس بيسأل تلميد
المدرس: الثعلب يا حبيبى بيبض ولا بيولد
التلميذ: أصل التعلب ده يا استاذ مكار وممكن يعمل كل حاجة



كان فى واحد صعيدى جايب لابنه عربيه فا ابنه راح و قاله يا بابا انا رخصت عربيتى خلصت 
ابوه قاله يا فالح مانت داير تلف بيها طول النهار
*​*
**في زوجة علي فراش الموت قالت لزوجها اناعندي سر و عاوزة *
*احكيلك عليه قبل ما اموت 
ماهوالسر?
 شايف الصندوق افتحو و طلع الي فيه
لقد وجدت عظمتين و نقود
عظمتين دول كل ما اخونك بحط في الصندوق عظمة,ارجوك تسامحني
عظمتين يعني خانتني مرتين, يااله مو مشكلة مسامحك,بس الي والفلوس دي منين?
كل مابحصل اربعة عظمات ببيعها واحط المبلغ في الصندوق
.....................

واحد بيقول لمراته انا النهاردة عايز رومانسية فى البيت  راحت الزوجة سألت امها : يعنى ايه رومانسية ؟؟ الام : مش عارفة بس احتياطى إنقعى الرز

.....................

واحده وحشه بتقول لجوزها بكره عيد ميلادى . قالها هنقف دقيقتين حداد

.....................

مره واحده بتقول لجوزها "تصدق إن أنا كل يوم بحلم بيوم جوازنا" قالها "هى لسه الكوابيس دى بتجيلك؟"

.....................

عريس وعروسته في يوم الفرح وهم داخلين القاعه وماسكين ايد بعض العروسه فجأه سابت ايده وطلعت تجري قال لها "على فين؟" قالت له "بسرعه بسرعه عشان نلحق مكان"

.....................

مرة واحد عصبي اتجوز وحدة عصبية الدكتور جاى ينزل الولد قاله اوعى ياعم انا نازل لوحدى *

*.....................

واحد مشغول اتجوز واحدة مشغولة خلفوا ...عيل مش فاضيلهم

.....................

زوج وزوجة عايشين كل يوم في نكد راح جوزها قال "نخلى يوم الاربعاء بس هو النكد" قالت له "ماشى"، يوم الثلاثاء جوزها راجع من الشغل، وكانت مراته فرحانة قوي، بيسألها "فرحانة قوي كدة ليه؟" ردت و قعدت تغني "بكرة النكد بكرة، بكرة النكد بكرة"

.....................

مرة اتنين لسة متجوزين جديد وخرجين ومشين على الكورنيش الزوج:شايفة القمر يا قمرايا الزوجة :شايف النيل يا منيل 

.....................

مره واحد مراته ماتت فماشى فى العزا عمال يضحك فواحد بيسأله بتضحك على ايه قاله أول مره أعرف هى رايحه فين

.....................

مره واحده رايحه تشتكي لأمها: يا ماما يا ماما الحقيني..؟ الام: مالك في ايه؟؟! فقالت: كل ما اعمل الاكل لجوزي ياخده ويرميه للكلب!!! الام: يا حرام والكلب ذنبه ايه بس؟؟!!!

.....................

مره واحد كهربائى اتجوز واحده اسمها نجفه علقوها منه

.....................

مره دكتور راح مستشفي المجانين علشان يكشف عليهم فرسم لهم باب علي الحائط و قال لهم "افتحوه" فراحوا يفتحوه ما عدا واحد، افتكر أنه عقل و بقى كويس فساله "ليه ما فتحتش الباب" قاله "لأن المفتاح معايا !!؟؟"

.....................

مره واحد كسلان محكوم عليه بالإعدام ردما فى حفرة فبيقلوله "نفسك فى ايه قبل ما نردم؟" راح قالهم "أشرب قالولوه "اطلع اشرب" راح رد وقال "انا لسه هطلع يا عم اردم اردم

.....................

واحد راح مطعم في فرنسا.كان عايز يطلب شربه قال للجرسون(جارسوه عايز واحد شوربوه) فالجرسون قاله باردون؟ قال الراجل لا سوخنوه.

.....................

مره واحد راح يعزى فى واحد صحبه فهو ماشى فى الجنازه قابل بائع بطيخ فشترى واحده فالناس طول ماهيه ماشيه بتبوص للبطيخه وتقول كلنا لها راح رادد عليهم وقال محدش واخد منها حاجه.

.....................

حان موعد اختبار المجانين فرسم الدكتور باب مقفول على الحائط واحد ركله والاخر بطحه وضحك الاخير فظن الدكتور أنه شفى فسألة عما يضحكه فقال له المجنون:المفتاح فى جيب

.....................

مرة دبانة سقطت فى كاس خمرة طلعت تقول وسع للنسر

.....................

فريق نمل بيلعب ومن ضمنهم صرصار لية...؟ لاعب اجنبى

.....................

مره واحد كسلان اوى راح يحلق فالحلاق بيقله شعر ولا دقن قاله دقن قام الحلاق قاله طب ارفع راسك قاله خلاص خليها شعر.

.....................

حرامى دخل شقة علشان يسرق لقا واحدة تخينة اوى اعدت علية وقالت لابنها نادى ابوك من القهوة فالحرامى قال :بسرعة يالا.

.....................

مرة واحد من كتر حبه للموبيلات جاب بنت سماها شريحة.

.....................

واحد ماشى ورا وحدة قالها الحلوة وراها مشوار قالتلة لا وراها حمار

.....................

مره واحد فتح الباب وقعد يصرخ بيقول حماتى هترمى نفسها من الشباك قالولو وانت زعلان ليه قالهم الشباك مش راضى يتفتح.

.....................

مرة ترزى ماشى فى حتة مقطوعة خيطها

.....................

في مرة واحد اجاه مارد و قال له شبيك لبيك عبد بين اديك اطلب وانا انفد
فقال له اريدك ان ترجع لي امي من القبر
اطلب حاجة ثانية لانها صعبة شوية
اريد ان ينتصر المنتخب المغربي علي تونس
فقال له المارد ماسمها امك 

.....................

شيخ جامع دخل ووجد جماعة من المحششين قال الشيخ حرام عليكم فردوا هؤلاء المحششين وعليكم الحرام 




مره واحد شاف فى عالم البحار الغواصين و هما فى المايه راح أخد انبوبه الغاز و نزل بيها فى المايه ....
و لما راحوا يبلغوا خبر وفاته لزوجته قالت انا كنت حاسه... 
ما انا قلتله ياخد معاه المنظم ما سمعش الكلام

مرة واحد جاب بغبغان هدية لواحد صعيدى وبعد كام يوم سألة
اية اخبار البغبغان ??.
قال له عادى يعنى طعمة طعم فراخ




1- مرة واحد اسمه محمدين خبط فى عمود نور ، كل محمد راح فى سكه
2- مرة واحد صعيدى أتجوز واحدة عندها الأيدز ، جبلها البلهارسيا
3- مرة واحد مسطول ماشى فى الشارع شاف واحد صاحبة على الناصية التانية فبيقوله حاسب العمود يا رمضنننننننننننننن

مرة واحد احول جة يعيط رجع
*​​​​


----------



## koky (15 مارس 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه *
*:t11: *
*شوية نكت تحفة يا جورج*
*:36_1_11: *
*حرام عليك اديلي نص ساعة عمالة اضحك مش عارفة افصل*
:t6:​


----------



## ezzzak (16 مارس 2006)

نكت روعه يا جورج 

بجد حلوين


----------



## جورج كرسبو (16 مارس 2006)

شكرا ياكوكىعلى مرورك

شكرا يا  ezzzak    على مرورك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## blackguitar (17 مارس 2006)

*نكت جميله اوى اوى يا جورج*
*بالذات النكت المسطوليه *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (17 مارس 2006)

شكرا يابلاك على مرورك


----------



## jojo_josiph (5 ديسمبر 2006)

نكت جميلة ياجورج تسلم ايديك
:smil15:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههه

لا نكت جامدة يا جورج ..

الف شكر*


----------



## naderr (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نكت  1*

نكت جمده جدا
شكرا  يا باشا


----------



## dr.sheko (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نكت  1*

جامديين اوي يا جورج
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

